# So what brand of used truck?



## Pcoz88 (Jul 10, 2007)

Between years 99-03?Looking at ext. cab ,4x4,long bed,diesel or gas.3/4 ton or 1 ton(no dullies).:bang:


----------



## spacemule (Jul 11, 2007)

From what I've seen, the Cummins has got the PowerStroke beat by a long shot. Ford hasn't used a _good _diesel engine since the mid 90's.


----------



## SmokinDodge (Jul 11, 2007)

spacemule said:


> From what I've seen, the Cummins has got the PowerStroke beat by a long shot. Ford hasn't used a _good _diesel engine since the mid 90's.



Space your on a role tonight! First with Jomoco and now this. 


Pcoc88 I would be looking for a '03 Cummins 2500 with the Cummins. Most trucks have dropped in value so you would be able to get into an '03 for around $20,000 and not have all the "lift pump/injection pump" fun us Second generation guys get into.

The Flower Poke's biggest downfall (to me on the late 7.3 liter) is they like to leak oil at the high pressure fittings on the injection system and those wonderful crank sensors that are prone to failing. Just like saws, some good, some bad.

Of course I may be biased. 

:hmm3grin2orange: 




.


----------



## spacemule (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, if they just didn't put the Cummins in those stinky ole Dodge pickups. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## chainsawchick67 (Jul 11, 2007)

EASY tiger. . . . .i like them DODGE trucks!! I have an old one, '74 with an 80's body style, 318, 4 speed 4X4. . . .thats my truck, the boyfriend has, and 01 Cummins with so much stuff under the hood(things to make it go fast, i dont know what they all are) theres no more room for anything else!! all i know is that he's got twins, and its 5 speed, and its 4X4 . . . its AMAZING!!! I love our trucks


----------



## bruce56BB (Jul 11, 2007)

don't think it really matters which brand.............
as long as it has a duramax backed with an allison


----------



## rb_in_va (Jul 11, 2007)

Pcoz,
What are you going to use the truck for?


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Drive to work/firewood hauling*

Will be driven to job site if not too far away.Use it for hauling everything ,hauling fire wood in it and pulling a trailer behide it.Will be driven off road to go into woods,pull logs out. etc....


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 15, 2012)

Still looking for a truck.Found a few.Like the ford trucks but the engines are ........


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 15, 2012)

I think I have bought half a dozen trucks in the 5+ years between your posts and you can't find one?


----------



## lfnh (Nov 18, 2012)

LOL, the word procrastination comes to mind.

Hope you haven't been hoofing it down the road the past five.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Got a new to me truck!!*

2009 Ford F-250 6.4.4 door long bed 4x4 king ranch!! yesssssssssssssssss!!


----------

